# iphone 6 plus wallet or sleeve suggestions?



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I haven't found anything I like so far. Some of my purses don't have pockets that will fit the 6 plus and I don't want it loose in the main body of my bag without at least a sleeve. I'm looking for either a sleeve for it alone or a wallet with a pocket for it, but not the kind where you snap the phone into a back case. 

Any suggestions? I can't find anything. I've looked at Oberon but they don't have any sleeves for the 6 plus.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I found a wallet at Bealls with an outside pocket that fit the 6 plus. I believe it is a Mundie brand. I'm traveling and don't have it with me. I decided to get a wallet that I could use as a purse when I don't want to carry a big purse. I had a Coach one with my iPhone 5 and missed it. I decided to give myself a new one that fits my 6 plus for Christmas.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to check at our local store. I do like your idea of one that can be converted into a purse for when I don't need all my stuff.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't have an iphone 6 plus (yet!) but I do have plans and they include this sleeve: http://www.amazon.com/uFashion3C-iPhone-PU-Leather-Sleeve/dp/B00NUS3RU4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1421283808&sr=8-4&keywords=6+plus+sleeve


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is a wallet that has a strap.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PC1YAHG?psc=1


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

I have my iPhone 6 Plus in a Speck Candyshell Grip case, but I also put it into a Vera Bradley wristlet, and the size of the wristlet is perfect for the 6+ .  It's almost like it was made for it!  The main compartment of the wristlet is big enough so that you don't feel like you're "jamming" the phone in every time you put it in, yet it's not so big that it's shifting around a lot in there either.  The wristlet has an inside zippered pocket and several card slots, so it would suffice if you don't feel like bringing your whole purse at times.  I actually carry it within a Vera Bradley hipster purse, or sometimes throw it into my Vera Bradley backpack when I'm using that.  Overkill, I know, but I love it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Which Vera Bradley wristlet fits the 6 plus?


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Rasputina said:


> Which Vera Bradley wristlet fits the 6 plus?


I will attempt to post a link to the Vera Bradley website, specifically right to the wristlet page...

http://www.verabradley.com/product/wristlet/lola/1001625_181591.uts?fromSearch=1

It is currently showing as sold out right now, but in my experience with buying lots of VB over the years (a little too much experience, LOL), they bring it (this specific wristlet style) back all the time; it's a bestseller. Also, you can find it relatively easy in tons of colors on eBay. HTH!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I ended up buying a non Vera wristlet on ebay, so far I only have to use it with a couple of my purses but it's nice to have when I need it. I did go shopping this weekend and bought my daughter the all in one crossbody for her phone, but I only saw one wallet that would fit mine and no wristlets big enough.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

klmom said:


> I will attempt to post a link to the Vera Bradley website, specifically right to the wristlet page...
> 
> http://www.verabradley.com/product/wristlet/lola/1001625_181591.uts?fromSearch=1
> 
> It is currently showing as sold out right now, but in my experience with buying lots of VB over the years (a little too much experience, LOL), they bring it (this specific wristlet style) back all the time; it's a bestseller. Also, you can find it relatively easy in tons of colors on eBay. HTH!


Thanks, I did see this one the other day in person, I guess I didn't realize it could be used as a wristlet.


----------

